# DTG quality closest to screen printing quality



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone and thanks for your time and help. 
I want to start a small t-shirt brand that will have a lot of designs and various custom options. Therefore I know I have to look into DTG printing, as I do not want to end up with a lot of screen printed shirts per each design.
My question would be to those who do or know both screen printing and DTG and they have found a machine and inks that are as close as possible to how screen printing looks and they are satisfied with the end result.
I have had a couple of bad quality DTG samples from two small shops and this experience made me come out and search for some tips from the most experienced guys (that being you guys ).
By the way, I would like to print on dark shirts too!
I appreciate your help and tips!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am surprised that you saw Digital image is not great. Screen print have few advantage over digital but never on image quality. Ask around for better samples.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
Well, under quality I did not mean the resolution of the image, but more that both samples that I got looked faded, the designs (which are more cartoonish looking) did not pop out. For me they looked like old t-shirts.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Pedro1977 said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for your time and help.
> I want to start a small t-shirt brand that will have a lot of designs and various custom options. Therefore I know I have to look into DTG printing, as I do not want to end up with a lot of screen printed shirts per each design.
> My question would be to those who do or know both screen printing and DTG and they have found a machine and inks that are as close as possible to how screen printing looks and they are satisfied with the end result.
> I have had a couple of bad quality DTG samples from two small shops and this experience made me come out and search for some tips from the most experienced guys (that being you guys ).
> ...



Direct to garment printing is perfect for the business model you have. We have many customers with large catalogs of preprint designs who, with screen printing, would be forced to stock a large inventory of printed shirts because it would not make financial sense to screen print one or two shirts of a multi-colored design. With a direct to garment printer all they need for inventory is a case or two of blank shirts and a usb memory stick. Peter is quite correct - the print quality and detail of a _properly_ printed direct to garment print should be equal to or greater then a screen printed one. It sounds like the two shops you received samples from are not printing correctly. Any of the printer manufacturers, including us, can give you sample prints that will demonstrate the quality of a direct to garment printer.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Still~. If users are using machine correctly it will pop out. I just think you happened to have not great samples. I never heard our sample looks like old shirts. Don't give up on your dtg expectation.
Hint: send out your design to all dtg resellers and mfgs and ask them send all free shirts.  cost you Zero and last years to wear out. And let them know your size too, haha. If you ask us I will add one can of beer also. Let's laugh!
Cheers and Beers!


----------



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Is it also possible that they use a printer that is older in technology? Are the newer ones better or it does not affect the print quality?


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

Pedro1977 said:


> Is it also possible that they use a printer that is older in technology? Are the newer ones better or it does not affect the print quality?


its like anything else - some people can print some cant


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Pedro1977 said:


> Is it also possible that they use a printer that is older in technology? Are the newer ones better or it does not affect the print quality?


Good question.
Proven technology is the best. Ideal and future technology is guess game until proven by many guinea pigs. Take it to the bank. 
Cheers! beers are on me always.
Let's say
If anybody developed Epson 4900 base dtg. Now hardware will have 100% bugs. Electronic and software and parts.
Let's say they killed all those. Requires long time.
Now Ink (Dupont changed their formula few time until get mature as now). Do you want to try their first batch ink before anyone? I will not same as you. If AA have all above ready then there is no choice but keep trying until all corrections will be made. FYI DuPont does not have 4900 to test. they are using 7900 base(same head). They hope all will be ready to test next weekend.
If anybody developed Richo head dtg ready for sale, same steps will apply. It is new to DuPont also. INKS(X) (developer of Richo base printer) is keep updating theirs as we speak. Still growing not 21 yet to do Cheers! Beers are on me always.
So my answer to you is "NOT" and "NO"


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont thik you can say DTG is better quailty than screen printing without quantifying what your defintion of quality is.

In terms of defintion, and process colours DTG is much better (and easier), but screen printing gives you access to endless spot colours and all sorts of other special effects.
If you were producing a 7up logo or coca cola then I think you would find that screen printing quality would win hands down just from a color point of view.

Also types of ink available for screen printing, to me this isnt black and white and both technolgies complement each other rather than compete.

Best regards

-David


----------



## priest (Sep 29, 2011)

I am just getting started in dtg t-shirt printing and have read a ton of posts and eye balled enough videos about printer conversion to cove about three full length movies. I’m about to pull apart my R280 to tryout my first build. I know this printer is small but that’s ok. I’m thinking I can use it to do small prints and such so the small print size is fine. Besides it’s my guinea pig for learning this new skill. I will buy an Epson R1900 for the next project.


I’m going to buy a CIS “continuous ink system”. The one I’m looking at comes with the ink in bottles and not in the system. The question is can I use this ink? Or I have to look for a specific ink. This is the reason I’m buying a kit that has the ink in bottles even though it cost a bit more. The ink is a dye based ink and made in the US according to “print on a dime” the seller.


I’m all excited and don’t want to have my bubble burst making a wrong step. So will you guys be kind enough to cove my back and show me the light at the end of the tunnel?


Thanks much!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

cavedave said:


> I dont thik you can say DTG is better quailty than screen printing without quantifying what your defintion of quality is.
> 
> In terms of defintion, and process colours DTG is much better (and easier), but screen printing gives you access to endless spot colours and all sorts of other special effects.
> If you were producing a 7up logo or coca cola then I think you would find that screen printing quality would win hands down just from a color point of view.
> ...


I agree on special effects by screen printing. But disagree on logo printing. There are so many complicate Coca Cola logos. 7up also. AT&T. IBM. They are not only spot colors. When gradient kicks in not many screen printers will duplicate. Did you ever trying to create skin color of the people? Very few could done this in this industry. Mark C ( famous color separator and printer), Scott F(Just on Positive only), Jeff B (print only), couple more and I was one of them and do not miss at all. Moray, custom made 1/2 tone ink, Process ink with softer mix %, positive angles, mesh angles, choice of mesh, no perfect registration ----. Takes days to prepare for perfect job. DTG: Clicks you will see all with 100% perfect registration and colors. I raise DTG's hand all day long on quality print without puff, gel. glitter.


----------



## Mrs. B (Sep 22, 2010)

If your DTG machine is set properly, the colors will 'explode" on the fabric, without the plastic feel from silk screen printing. Even printing on black tee shirts. If properly pretreated and settings adjusted accordingly, the images are amazing. Curious, which DTG machines have you reviewed? Check the AnaJet Sprint machine.


----------

